# Single vs double spindle 7' rotary cutters



## sandroost (5 mo ago)

Comparing the Land Pride single RCR 1884 vs double RCD 1884, and Bush Hog single BH217 vs double SQ 84T(discontinued) and new 2107, and Woods BB84.4 single.

The outliers as far as having slower FPS tip speed are the RCD 1884 and BH217, both around 11-12,000 FPS.
All the singles are 15-16,000 FPS, and so is the BH 2107 double, surprisingly.

I'm trying to have it all- a nice finish to the cut provided by high tip speeds- so the first two doubles may be out. Or am I over-estimating the value high tip speeds?

And I'd prefer to not be dragging behind me an 11-12' long/deep mower (taking out fences- I'm used to a Woods 990, which was nice and short considering), so the singles may be out for that reason alone. All the doubles are 6-7' long.

Would the logical choice be the BH 2107? Any others that I should consider?

FWIW the tractor this will be behind is a TYM 574, which seems to have the output for any of these 7'ers unless I let my pastures get to 2' tall.

Any input appreciated


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

sandroost said:


> Comparing the Land Pride single RCR 1884 vs double RCD 1884, and Bush Hog single BH217 vs double SQ 84T and 2107, and Woods BB84.4 single.
> 
> The outliers as far as having slower FPS tip speed are the RCD 1884 and BH217, both around 11-12,000 FPS.
> All the singles are 15-16,000 FPS, and so is the BH 2107 double, surprisingly.
> ...


The BH217 is much like my KK. It's long and the rear wheel whacks anything in the way during turns. 
The RCD1884 & RCR1884 with the two shorter and tight balanced training wheels should do an awesome job for mower control. 

My KK has 2 blades on the single rotary. It cuts just as clear as my JD261 finish mower did. I was really impressed. If the LP is of the same or better standing, then a single should do the job really well. Also, I run my KK brush mower at 480 to 500rpms typically to keep the shear bolt from breaking (LOL) and less wear on the mower and the Yanmar. The engine is 31Hp and PTO output is 26Hp. Plenty of power for the 6FT brush mower.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hi sandroost,

I feel that blade tip speed is probably the most important feature for a neat cut from of a rotary cutter. You spoiled my day!! I have made up my mind on a Titan 8' twin spindle rotary cutter as my next mower. Now I learn that blade tip speed is about 12,000 FPS. The Titan weighs 1250 lbs, which is about my tractor's lift limit without the front end coming up. BH equivalents weigh almost 1800-1900 lbs. I may have to add a few suitcase weights up front.

You cannot do a neat cutting job when the grass gets to 2' tall and heavy growth.


----------



## sandroost (5 mo ago)

Ha sixblades, you got that right about overgrown pastures. My previous Kubota M5700 with a Woods 990 triple spindle would get the life sucked out of it trying...and it didn't look so good despite triple spindles. Regarding tip speed and cutting efficiency, or lack there of, might that that mitigated or aggravated by the addition of additional sets of spindles/blades? Seems that the 1100# BH 2017 is pulling a rabbit out of the hat with their tip speed for a grass cutter (not 2-3" brush cutting like the 1808 Titan)

bmaverick- yes two wheels on anything seems to be a good thing


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

sandroost said:


> Ha sixblades, you got that right about overgrown pastures. My previous Kubota M5700 with a Woods 990 triple spindle would get the life sucked out of it trying...and it didn't look so good despite triple spindles. Regarding tip speed and cutting efficiency, or lack there of, might that that mitigated or aggravated by the addition of additional sets of spindles/blades? Seems that the 1100# BH 2017 is pulling a rabbit out of the hat with their tip speed for a grass cutter (not 2-3" brush cutting like the 1808 Titan)
> 
> bmaverick- yes two wheels on anything seems to be a good thing


I've mowed pasture with the growth over the front hood of the YM2610. It was slow going in 3-1 PowerShift, but it worked fine with the KK. If it got too thick, then 2-3 would be a next downshift and range selection. 

Its rained here all day. In 3 days, I'll be out mowing in 2FT or more height pastures. Wish those pastures were cleaned up a bit more after logging. Someday maybe. Then it could be baled instead.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The Woods 990 is a finish mower. It is intended for short grass only. Lawn grass and golf course work. You would have to cut the grass frequently to do a decent job.


----------



## sandroost (5 mo ago)

Oh. It’s an RM 990, not RD990. Totally different animals. Granted it has 4 wheels, but height adjustability up to 8"....not my kind of lawn or golf course. Lawn at 3" I guess would be the rough? ( I don't golf LOL)
And yes, frequency is of course a key factor to quality. What I'm trying to do is split the difference- not be ham stung by a true finish mower with limited height range, and yet not get the hack job of a bush hog type single spindle.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

sandroost said:


> What I'm trying to do is split the difference- not be ham stung by a true finish mower with limited height range, and yet not get the hack job of a bush hog type single spindle.


And that is what sold me on the KK brush mower. Really whacks the weeds and yet can mow better than my old JD261 finish mower. BTW, that JD261 3PT mower is the SAME setup as the JD from lawn turf mower decks. So the KK really does a great job overall. The downside is the tail wheel being so far out behind.


----------



## sandroost (5 mo ago)

And another contender came onto the scene today- Iron Craft (previously known as Titan Implements) 1808 lift type- red pic in the link. Going lift type because pull is soo long and cumbersome.








1800 Series Dual Spindle Cutter | IronCraft Attachments


The 1800 Heavy-Duty Dual Spindle Tractor Rotary Cutter is designed for heavy-duty applications such as weeds, grass, and brush up to 3” diameter.




www.ironcraftco.com


----------

